# Mountain Biking?



## heathpack (Aug 1, 2016)

Who here is a mountain biker?  I just got one last week.  Took it out for some riding on fire roads, a little single track & up in the mountains on an abandoned road.  It's pretty fun!  

Someone here mentioned that the mountain biking is good up in Park City.  And of course I know about Colorado as a mountain bike destination.  We're heading to Carmel Highlands in Feb and if the weather is ok, Ill ride up there.

Where else can you mountain bike that's a good timeshare destination?  Sedona?  Bay Area?  









(That's me in the middle)


----------



## amycurl (Aug 1, 2016)

Western NC (the timeshares aren't fantastic, but the mountain biking is.) I would think that the area around Smuggs and VT/Western Mass in general would have good mtn bike trails--probably the inland Maine resorts, too.

(Oh, and, of course, Acadia in coastal Maine....miles and miles of groomed carriage roads that are perfect for mountain biking. Shoulder weeks--esp. late May/early June and October--would be your best chance of getting a trade into Harbor Ridge.)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 1, 2016)

I am only a recreational rider, but near Sun Valley, ID, there are many mountain trails and timeshares, as we as road and paved riverside trail riding. The hills above Boise have miles and miles of mtn bike trails as well as very active clubs for both mountain and road bike enthusiasts. No timeshares though. Oh, Kristen Armstrong (Olympic Gold Medalist) is from Boise and rides with the locals all the time. Except this month when she's in Rio.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 2, 2016)

Moab, UT is well-known for its mtn. biking of course, but no t/s to my knowledge.  (But lots of other beautiful scenery and worth the trip to that area.)

These t/s don't always seem to be where we want to be on vacation, dang it.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 2, 2016)

http://alpinesportsrental.com/bikes-and-vail-pass/

used these guys in Breckenridge.  

http://www.coppercolorado.com/winter/photos/coppercountry

there was a spot on the trip where you could stop and take the ski lifts up the mountain and bike back down on single track trails, so that was fun with a certain amount of flexibility for newbies....


----------



## bluehende (Aug 2, 2016)

*Great sport*

I am an avid mountain biker.   As a senior (60) it has kept my knees (3 major surgeries) and back in the best condition they have been in in 25 years.  I own two timeshares that are in meccas for mountain biking on the east coast.  One area that doesn't get the love it deserves is Massanutten for biking.  Easy for us to get into cheap and we love pounding a few trails then using all the amenities of the resort.If anyone has any questions on biking in Massanutten, Delaware, West Virginia, or Vermont hit me up.

Wayne


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 2, 2016)

As the OP seems to be familiar with CO, all I can add is Steamboat uses the ski trails for mountain biking and you can either ride up and back down or take the gondola up and ride down (my choice).

Cheers


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 2, 2016)

Just got back from a week in McCall Idaho and there is everything you could want to do there in the outdoors that does not involve having an ocean. You can go trail mountain biking or even downhill mountain biking from Brundage mountain (the ski hill). I have not seen a town I liked so much in years (maybe ever) had me wishing I was American so I could retire there. Being so removed from any major center has likely helped it keep its charm. The drive back yesterday was 14 hours even with only a 7 minute border crossing. And there are at least 2 timeshares their.

Joan:whoopie:


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2016)

Tacoma said:


> Just got back from a week in McCall Idaho and there is everything you could want to do there in the outdoors that does not involve having an ocean. You can go trail mountain biking or even downhill mountain biking from Brundage mountain (the ski hill). I have not seen a town I liked so much in years (maybe ever) had me wishing I was American so I could retire there. Being so removed from any major center has likely helped it keep its charm. The drive back yesterday was 14 hours even with only a 7 minute border crossing. And there are at least 2 timeshares their.
> 
> Joan:whoopie:



Shhh. It's just 100 miles from Boise and we are trying to keep it a secret.


----------



## Elan (Aug 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Shhh. It's just 100 miles from Boise and we are trying to keep it a secret.



  I think Californians would much prefer Sun Valley to McCall.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 2, 2016)

Awesome ideas.  Thanks everyone for the responses.

We went recently to Breckenridge & stayed at a timeshare there and also a few days with a friend.  I was there for road biking but my friend is an avid Mtn biker & he took me out on a really nice borrowed carbon full-suspension yeti.  I liked it enough that I bought a bike once I got home.  I race time trials on my road bikes and that's a very structured, disciplined, linear thing.  I like the Mounain biking so far, it has a dimensionality that road biking lacks and is also just kind of looser in vibe.

For us, we'd place a bit of a premium on drive-to destinations.  It's just easier to bring your own bike. And if we drive I can bring two bikes- road & mountain. California, Arizona, Nevada, Utah.  But I'm not averse to shipping a bike.  Vermont or Western Mass in fall would be nice, North Carolina in spring. We're seriously thinking about Breck + Aspen next year in lieu of Hilton Head.  Man, having a job kind of blows.  Would be awesome to be retired....


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2016)

You could really consider Idaho. Probably further than a day's drive from S. Cal, but one overnight somewhere in Nevada breaks it up nicely. There is a good animal hospital in Boise that might need your services. You never know. We take our beloved congenitally blind rescue Lowchen there.

Jim


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just back from Whistler BC where there is a huge number of people who are doing "downhill" mountain biking.  This is not a gentle ride down a mountain BUT a over the top, thrill ride, down a downhill ski run. The riders suit up in more helmets and pads than football players. YET many are still evac off the mountain with serious injuries

Sitting outside on a restaurant deck at the end of the run I saw a 30 year old women sitting at the next table drinking and laughing with friend all the time bleeding from her elbow and leg.  THESE GUYS ARE NUTS!!

That said there are many trails in the area for biking which do not need a psych exam first.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 2, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> You could really consider Idaho. Probably further than a day's drive from S. Cal, but one overnight somewhere in Nevada breaks it up nicely. There is a good animal hospital in Boise that might need your services. You never know. We take our beloved congenitally blind rescue Lowchen there.
> 
> Jim



Not out of the question.  My cycling coach lives in Reno.  We could maybe drive up there, ride with him a day or so and then continue on to Idaho.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2016)

Love to make you welcome.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## bluehende (Aug 3, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Sitting outside on a restaurant deck at the end of the run I saw a 30 year old women sitting at the next table drinking and laughing with friend all the time bleeding from her elbow and leg.  THESE GUYS ARE NUTS!!




Did you get her number?


----------



## JudyH (Aug 4, 2016)

Heath--you need to try 100 mile endurance riding next. It makes the bleeding woman look like nothing. Ever hear of the Tevis ride in Northern California?  24 hours to complete, winners are finishing in 8-10 hours of riding time. And they always need volunteer vets.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 4, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> Just back from Whistler BC where there is a huge number of people who are doing "downhill" mountain biking.  This is not a gentle ride down a mountain BUT a over the top, thrill ride, down a downhill ski run. The riders suit up in more helmets and pads than football players. YET many are still evac off the mountain with serious injuries
> 
> Sitting outside on a restaurant deck at the end of the run I saw a 30 year old women sitting at the next table drinking and laughing with friend all the time bleeding from her elbow and leg.  THESE GUYS ARE NUTS!!
> 
> That said there are many trails in the area for biking which do not need a psych exam first.



We went to the Red Bull Whistler downhill mountain bike competition a couple of years ago. What a show. People of all ages jumping bridges, streams and everything on mountain bikes. 

We viewed from Dubh Linn Gate Irish Pub and the gondola view, which was crazy. 

My newest mountain bike is a KLR 650 with all the farkels. I call it big ugly.  

Many of the youth of our family like to ride the mountain bike and horse trails near our cabin by Mt Rainer. In the past I have taken groups to Paradise so they could ride their bikes back down to the Steven's Canyon entrance at Mt Rainer. Paradise is one of the most beautiful places in the world, imo, and Steven's Canyon is very scenic. 

Bill


----------



## heathpack (Aug 4, 2016)

JudyH said:


> Heath--you need to try 100 mile endurance riding next. It makes the bleeding woman look like nothing. Ever hear of the Tevis ride in Northern California?  24 hours to complete, winners are finishing in 8-10 hours of riding time. And they always need volunteer vets.



OMG, messing around on horses is way more expensive than messing around on bikes!  No way.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 24, 2016)

*Scotland!*

So we're going to Scotland for a work conference and have timeshare stays at Edinburgh Residence and HGVC Craigandorrach in Ballater (Highlands).  Plus a few hotel nights using Starwood points in Aryshire.

Turns out mountain biking is huge in Scotland.  There is this system of mountain bike parks throughout the country, with a uniform method of grading trails by difficulty.  Plus lots of "wild" trails.

Lots of good MTB rentals and tons of MTB schools, guides and instructors.

So I've got 6 days MTB rides planned, four with a guide/instructor.  One full day and three half days.  Totally looking forward to it, hopefully I'll learn a lot and see some great scenery.

Who knew?  Scotland.  Mountain biking.


----------



## LilyPond (Aug 24, 2016)

Utah is full of mountain bike trails.  Park City, Salt Lake City, Moab, google mountain biking in Utah and you can find tons of options.  Sun Valley, Idaho also has tons of mountain biking options.  The Canyons in Park City is a great place to timeshare, spent my honeymoon there and mountain biked over 20 miles our second day there.  Tell everywhere you dine that you are on your honeymoon and you will probably get free dessert!  lol        Do know it can snow in the Park City area October through June, sometimes as early as late September, wherever you are higher in elevation.  Have a great time wherever you go!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2016)

Heathpack, you'll love, Love, LOVE Scotland. I can't describe it, but we've never felt so welcomed anywhere in the world. Oh, and the little packs of heather ain't bad either. 

Jim


----------



## ottawasquaw (Aug 24, 2016)

Definitely AZ! Sedona, of course, but also very big here in the Phx area. I've not seen MB's in the Bay Area. Maybe Off Road would be a better name for it. Enjoy!


----------



## Elan (Aug 25, 2016)

Reality is that one can mountain bike most anywhere.  Most areas have trails with MTB access -- you just need to talk to someone at any LBS to get the scoop.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2016)

Elan said:


> Reality is that one can mountain bike most anywhere.  Most areas have trails with MTB access -- you just need to talk to someone at any LBS to get the scoop.



I'm not too sure that Hilton Head or Orlando or Manhattan would be the best TS choices for a MTB-centric vacation.  Some places it would just not work.  Some places it probably wouldn't be worth the bother.

Whereas other places are MTB heaven.


----------



## vikingsholm (Aug 25, 2016)

heathpack, the Tahoe area is becoming a real mountain biking destination, and making a concerted effort to expand. An organization there called Tahoe Area Mountain Biking Association is quite active in this.  The Flume Trail above the lake on the north side near Incline Village NV is one of the most beautiful in the country and has a shuttle for one way trips too.

Here's a link to a mountain biking page with map for Tahoe. Click on the Flume Trail listing to see more about that, and some nice photos. There are many other trails there too, including parts of the Tahoe Rim Trail.

http://www.singletracks.com/Mountai...rBy=|loc:39.01132~-120.32548~25~Rubicon+Trail


----------



## heathpack (Aug 26, 2016)

vikingsholm said:


> heathpack, the Tahoe area is becoming a real mountain biking destination, and making a concerted effort to expand. An organization there called Tahoe Area Mountain Biking Association is quite active in this.  The Flume Trail above the lake on the north side near Incline Village NV is one of the most beautiful in the country and has a shuttle for one way trips too.
> 
> Here's a link to a mountain biking page with map for Tahoe. Click on the Flume Trail listing to see more about that, and some nice photos. There are many other trails there too, including parts of the Tahoe Rim Trail.
> 
> http://www.singletracks.com/Mountai...rBy=|loc:39.01132~-120.32548~25~Rubicon+Trail



I think I mentioned this up thread somewhere but my cycling coach lives in Reno.  He races road & track bikes but does a lot of mountain biking for fun.  His schedule is crazy as is mine, or else I would have been up there already to ride.

He was just telling me how yesterday he rode parts of the Tahoe Rim trail & also the Flume trail.  I've seen pics in the past & that's part of why I decided to get a mountain bike actually.  Very beautiful.

I was up there last fall to ride the road with him.  We rode to the top of Mt Rose from Reno.  Also from Truckee up & over Donner Pass and back.  And then a big loop from Reno to Carson City to Virginia City & back to Reno.  It was a tiring weekend, probably 120ish miles over 3 days with maybe 9000 ft of elevation gain.  Nice cycling though for sure.


----------



## vikingsholm (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah, heath, lots of really scenic parts on the Rim Trail. The area out of Tahoe Meadows near mt. rose southward on the Rim Trail has good scenery, and is not too steep up there. It only allows bikes on every other day though, at least in prime summer season, don't know about otherwise.

Taking a shuttle from the cafe at the north end of Flume road drops you at Spooner Lake at the Hwy 50 junction with your bike. That ride goes up valley, past Marlette Lake, then down the Flume to the cafe drop off. Great fall colors, usually in mid October, on the poplar trees throughout that ride.

I mostly hike, but occasionally rent bikes up there. There's an expanding network of paved bike trails along the lake too, many of which do or will connect with mountain bike paths. They hope to eventually ring the lake with a paved bike trail, but that's a long term goal. For now, they're filling in gaps here and there as money comes available.

There's also a good bike map showing paved trails and single track mountain trails that I have -- has a website address of www.tahoebike.org on it.  The interactive map on this website seems to show mainly just paved paths from my quick look, but the paper map I got from them shows many more routes including single trail in the mountains.  

Some of the other hiking topo maps they sell up there show alot of mountain bike routes too, and describe them on the maps. One I have is called Tahoe Basin Trail Map, by Adventure Maps, Inc.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 26, 2016)

McGhie's bicycle shop in Las Vegas has a small bike shop outside of Las Vegas, in the town of Blue Diamond near Red Rocks.  You can rent mountain bikes there, or take a guided tour.

http://mcghies.com/articles/blue-diamond-store-pg293.htm

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...icycle_and_Hiking_Tours-Las_Vegas_Nevada.html

I haven't rented any bikes there, but Trek and Cannondale bring their bikes there several times a year so that riders can take them out for test rides which is fun.  I really like the Trek Fuel EX-9's with the full suspension, it's really smooth on those mountain trails. 

There are also a lot of bike trails out at Lake Mead.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 26, 2016)

*Bend, Oregon*

I surprised no one has mentioned the Bend, Oregon area. Mountain bike heaven. As well as skiing, snowboarding, hiking, kayaking, rafting and BEER !

http://www.visitbend.com/Bend_Oregon_Activities_Recreation/Summer-Fun/Biking/Mountain-Biking/

http://rideoregonride.com/americas-top-mountain-biking-town-12-reasons-bend-or-rules/

https://bendtrails.org/


----------



## heathpack (Aug 26, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> McGhie's bicycle shop in Las Vegas has a small bike shop outside of Las Vegas, in the town of Blue Diamond near Red Rocks.  You can rent mountain bikes there, or take a guided tour.
> 
> http://mcghies.com/articles/blue-diamond-store-pg293.htm
> 
> ...



My Aunt lives in Vegas & I did some road riding when I went to visit her.  Summerland to Red Rocks to Blue Diamond & back.  I stopped at McGhie's in Blue Diamond to refill my bottles & take a rest.  I don't remember them having mtn bikes but they were not on my radar at the time.

Vegas is doable for a weekend for us.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/dafne.fixed/videos/515513135301364/

Check out the "super hero smashes road bikes" video. My nephew is into mountain biking in Sisters Oregon. 

Bill


----------



## heathpack (Aug 29, 2016)

So I get an email from a friend in Colorado.  I know him through road biking but he was originally a mountain biker.

The subject line of his email reads: I am here to lead you down the rabbit hole of mountain biking...

And the body of the email asks if I want to do this:

http://adventureblog.nationalgeogra...-by-dirt-mountain-biking-the-white-rim-trail/

Non-technical 100 mile mountain bike ride in Utah.  Man that looks totally delicious.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes, totally do it!  As I mentioned early upstream, Moab is a great area for this.  UT desert lands area a special place on Earth.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 31, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Yes, totally do it!  As I mentioned early upstream, Moab is a great area for this.  UT desert lands area a special place on Earth.



My friend Tom, who sent me that link, was saying great things about Moab too.  But his opinion is Moab is best for people with good mountain biking skills, so he'd recommend I hold off until I have some.  He was saying that of course there's beginner stuff there I could ride.  But it's best appreciated on the more advanced trails.  And even then, the riding is fairly unique and no where else really prepares you for Moab.

Anyway, he also sent me a link to a forum post about one guys trip to the White Rim Trail.  Here's a link to that, if you're interested.  Extraordinary photos and excellent writing.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/white-rim-passion-full-story-191696.html


----------



## Elli (Aug 31, 2016)

heathpack said:


> My friend Tom, who sent me that link, was saying great things about Moab too.  But his opinion is Moab is best for people with good mountain biking skills, so he'd recommend I hold off until I have some.  He was saying that of course there's beginner stuff there I could ride.  But it's best appreciated on the more advanced trails.  And even then, the riding is fairly unique and no where else really prepares you for Moab.
> 
> Anyway, he also sent me a link to a forum post about one guys trip to the White Rim Trail.  Here's a link to that, if you're interested.  Extraordinary photos and excellent writing.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/white-rim-passion-full-story-191696.html


Thanks for the link, very, very interesting !!


----------



## Gaozhen (Sep 9, 2016)

I live in Park City, UT and we have about 400 miles of trail in the area, ranging from beginner/gentle to hardcore downhill. Much of the riding though is in the middle, fun and flowy, not requiring pads/armor or 8-10" of travel! 

In Park City, a standard full-suspension trail bike is plenty and you can ride for a week without repeating. Plus it's mountain desert so lots of bluebird days, with not much rain. 

We also love LOVE LOVE Moab as it's full of amazing rides and only a 4 hour drive, but as your friend said, it's best to wait until you have some technical skills. Yes there are plenty of beginner trails in Moab, but they are usually dirt roads and flat and either boring or non-scenic, while the fun and beautiful trails are more advanced. 

It is a rabbit hole...welcome!

(PS. I used to race downhill and can attest to the reason people do it even though bleeding: a good downhill day is like a powder day on skis, and you can have it every single run instead of waiting for a snowstorm. But after breaking myself over the years, I'm happy with simple and flowy these days.)


----------



## heathpack (Oct 1, 2016)

So we went to Scotland and it turned out to be an awesome mountain biking destination.

There's a law in Scotland that says anyone has the right to access any land (even private property, albeit with some limitations) as long as you do it respectfully.  This means that people are out on the trails and paths and farm tracks, on foot or bike.  They want to involve their kids too, so there's all kinds of learning opportunities as well and plenty of easy stuff to ride for beginners.

In southern Scotland, there's a bunch of mountain bike parks on forestry lands that are set up like alpine ski centers- ie multiple trails of marked difficulty level, a mtb shop with rentals/sales/repairs, instructors, a cafe, etc.  Best part is that they are free except for parking.  The one I went to was called Glentress and it even had skills areas where you could preview and practice skills you would need for each level of trail.

In the Highlands, you are left to your own devices on "wild" trails.  

But wherever you go, its easy to hire a mtb guide- this is a formal thing with specific certification that the guides get, different levels based on the complexity of what they are doing.  Most of the guides are instructors as well.

We stayed a week at Edinburgh Residence and mostly visited the city while we were there- no cycling.  But one day, I hired a guide.  He picked me up and drove me down to Glentress, where I rented a nice full suspension Orange 5 MTB. We then rode all day long, up to the top of the mountain and down all the intermediate trails and then back up again and so on until I rode them all 2-3 times.  It was fun, big time.  Beautiful forest too.





After Edinburgh, we went up to Ballater to stay 5 nights at HGVC Craigandorrach Suites.  This was a GREAT mountain biking location.  I rented an awesome full suspension Juliana Furtado from a shop called Cycle Highlands.  The shop was really helpful, so glad I connected with them.  I rode two days solo and two half-days with a guide from the shop.  The TS was 1 mile from the shop and I was able to do all my riding right from the TS itself.

My first solo day, I rode out to the Cambus O'May forest, which I described to my cycling friends as the Magical Fairy Forest of Singletrack Kindergarten.  Easy trails, beautiful pine forest with mosses and ferns and some open areas of heather, with bubbling streams.  So beautiful, I rode all over in there for an hour or two.





Next day, I rode with the guide.  Some technical stuff up a hill called Cnoc Dubh and then out to Loch Kinord and around the lake.  

Then on my own the next day out to Loch Muick.  This is a great ride along the river- pasture, forest, then open moors, then the lake of course.  Loch Muick is in the bowl formed by the mountains in this pic.





To be continued....


----------



## heathpack (Oct 1, 2016)

Part two....

The next day was another half day with my guide (who was awesome).  We rode out onto the Balmoral Estate- yes, the Queen's estate, remember that land access law?

Here I am on the estate.  If you zoom in on this pic, you can see a little farm track coming from between the two mountains on the left side of the pic, in the foreground.  We rode from there, across the photo to the right, then out of the pic until we finally looped around and re-entered the pic from right to left, near where I am standing.  In between, we passed abandoned farms and through cool moors and had to scramble over a 6 ft high deer gate.  





After that, the guide says to me, "Next we're going to the Enchanted Forest".   





Then on to the River Dee, where we took a peek at the Queen's fishing hut.  Yep, you can walk right up on the porch and look in the windows.  Its a pretty nice hut.

Then finally, we ride out to Castle Knock.  Its an ruined castle out in a pasture.  You just ride your bike out and climb over the fence (there's even steps to help you get over) and then you can take a peek around the castle and even go inside.    





After Ballater, we went to southern Scotland because we had some starwood hotel points to use.

I rode at Culzean Castle park and Drumlanrig Castle park, both with guides.  Drumlanrig in particular was great- the trails were built by a master (who I rode with) and they were harder.  Lots of roots and rocks and switchbacks.  Honestly even the intermediate stuff was hard for me at my stage but the place was beautiful.  It was raining for both of those rides (light rain, not bad to ride in actually) so I kept my phone safe and dry and didn't take pics.

We did plenty of other stuff too.  But if anyone is looking for a great TS mountain bike locale, Scotland fits the bill for sure.  The whole country is at your disposal.  Loved it.  I even googled how to move there. lol.


----------



## klpca (Oct 1, 2016)

Very cool! Looks like so much fun. I especially love the picture of the enchanted forest.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 2, 2016)

We are off biking next week, but on hybrids on relatively flat mixed terrain. Used to ride gnarly trails, but as I age I prefer the joy of touring and sightseeing while on the bike.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 2, 2016)

Ironwood said:


> We are off biking next week, but on hybrids on relatively flat mixed terrain. Used to ride gnarly trails, but as I age I prefer the joy of touring and sightseeing while on the bike.



I am so bad at mountain biking that it's comical.

But I still really like it.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 1, 2017)

vikingsholm said:


> Yeah, heath, lots of really scenic parts on the Rim Trail. The area out of Tahoe Meadows near mt. rose southward on the Rim Trail has good scenery, and is not too steep up there. It only allows bikes on every other day though, at least in prime summer season, don't know about otherwise.
> 
> Taking a shuttle from the cafe at the north end of Flume road drops you at Spooner Lake at the Hwy 50 junction with your bike. That ride goes up valley, past Marlette Lake, then down the Flume to the cafe drop off. Great fall colors, usually in mid October, on the poplar trees throughout that ride.
> 
> ...



Well...

We're in Tahoe now.  Spent four days in Reno at coach's house and we've been at Welk Northstar for the past 5 days, 2 more to go.

I brought three bikes, lol.  Did one race for the experience of racing at altitude (which is really tough for me, but I did ok in my race, came in 2nd place and beat a bunch of men!).  Did one road ride which was pretty fabulous, a forest road near Northstar called the Fiberboard Freeway.

But the jewels in the crown of this trip have been the mountain bike rides with coach.  Way improved my skills on this trip.

In Reno, we rode Galena Creek, Whites Creek, Thomas Creek and the Dry Pond Loop, plus some unnamed local trails that took us from his house to the trails.  Lol the morning of my road race, we did a wee mountain bike ride that had 1000 ft of singletrack climbing in the first 3.5 miles.

In Truckee, I rode the Sawtooth Trail with some girlfriends who are in the area.  Great trail for me, just about my speed.

But the most gorgeous rides were on the slopes west of Tahoe.

We did one 18 mile ride from Tahoe Meadows on the Rim Trail, to the Marlette Flume Trail, down to Spooner Lake, where my husband picked us up.

Today we did 26 miles- the Incline Flume Trail to the Marlette section of the Tahoe Rim Trail, then back along the Marlette Flume Trail, then down Tunnel Creek Rd back into Incline Village.

Emigrant Trail is on the agenda for Sat.  I'm not sure what I'm doing tomorrow.  Mountain biking is my new favorite thing, though.

Pics from the rides:


----------



## heathpack (Sep 1, 2017)

Gaozhen said:


> I live in Park City, UT and we have about 400 miles of trail in the area, ranging from beginner/gentle to hardcore downhill. Much of the riding though is in the middle, fun and flowy, not requiring pads/armor or 8-10" of travel!
> 
> In Park City, a standard full-suspension trail bike is plenty and you can ride for a week without repeating. Plus it's mountain desert so lots of bluebird days, with not much rain.
> 
> ...



We are going to Park City next July 6-13, staying at Marriott Mountainside.  It's going to be a mountain biking trip.


----------



## klpca (Sep 1, 2017)

Great pictures! Are those trails strictly biking trails or are there hikers on the trails as well? And how do you like Northstar for a summer location We're going next August.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 1, 2017)

klpca said:


> Great pictures! Are those trails strictly biking trails or are there hikers on the trails as well? And how do you like Northstar for a summer location We're going next August.



There were hikers on all the trails too but none of them were crowded, plenty of room for everyone if you are hikers.

We like Northstar, but it's been a little awkward since my coach (who I've been riding with most days) lives in Reno ~45 min away.  We've been meeting up for rides halfway between our locales, so I'm not spending much time in the Northstar area, honestly.

The Village seems nice, we ate there for lunch one day, good food at Rubicon Pizza (although no one ordered pizza).

Resort has all the basics- pool, hot tub, BBQs and nice units.


----------



## taffy19 (Sep 1, 2017)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Elli (Sep 1, 2017)

taffy19 said:


> Beautiful photos!


Great pictures, really nice scenery!!


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

So... my husband (who does not ride bikes but is a huge enabler) stopped by our local bike shop the other day.  It’s owned by a husband and wife, and they sponsor our race team.  So we’re all teammates and friends.  The wife is totally bad ass on a bike.  She mentions to my husband that she’s selling her mountain bike.  Full on cross country racing mountain bike, full suspension, super light, 22 pounds.

My husband comes home and tells me I should call her and see about taking it on a test ride.  Really?  Our anniversary is coming up and he tells me it would be easier for him than trying to come up with a gift.

The next day I take the bike out and it’s MAGIC.  I wind up with 28 PRs just on a casual two hour ride with a friend.  Uphill PRs and downhill PRs.  Wow that’s a nice bike.  Seven pounds lighter than my current mountain bike.

So I bought it of course.  For those of you who know mountain bikes, it’s a Scott Contessa Spark 900RC, 29er.  Sweet ride.

Upcoming mountain bike trips:
Catalina Island for Memorial Day weekend
Big Bear Lake, CA two weekends later
Panguitch UT/Park City in July
St George UT in September
And now (in light of the new bike) probably Sedona over Thanksgiving.


----------



## taffy19 (May 24, 2018)

I don't know much about mountain bikes but have two casual friends who ride them too quite seriously.  One of them even goes to Italy with friends to ride in the Alps but Catalina should be interesting too.    Most of it is unspoiled.

Please, post some pictures again.


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

Pictures?  I got a few of em.

Took a quick fall trip to Tahoe with some girl friends:


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

Spent a lot of time with some mountain biking friends in Big Bear Lake, California.  They have a cabin up there.  Great trails, this one is called Hanna Flats:


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

Then there was Sedona over Thanksgiving:


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

Multiple trips to Catalina Island:


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

And even some great weekend riding right here at home:


----------



## bluehende (May 24, 2018)

heathpack said:


> So... my husband (who does not ride bikes but is a huge enabler) stopped by our local bike shop the other day.  It’s owned by a husband and wife, and they sponsor our race team.  So we’re all teammates and friends.  The wife is totally bad ass on a bike.  She mentions to my husband that she’s selling her mountain bike.  Full on cross country racing mountain bike, full suspension, super light, 22 pounds.
> 
> My husband comes home and tells me I should call her and see about taking it on a test ride.  Really?  Our anniversary is coming up and he tells me it would be easier for him than trying to come up with a gift.
> 
> ...




I have been on my wife to replace her old one.  22 lbs on a full is as you say  "sweet".  She is only 5 ft 3 so has a little problem with the geometry on a lot of 29ers.  If by chance you are near that height we may have to put this on the list.  Big splurge as we are 62 and the next bike will probably be her last as she has been riding this one for almost 15 yrs.  Plan is to go to 70 in pretty serious mode.


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

bluehende said:


> I have been on my wife to replace her old one.  22 lbs on a full is as you say  "sweet".  She is only 5 ft 3 so has a little problem with the geometry on a lot of 29ers.  If by chance you are near that height we may have to put this on the list.  Big splurge as we are 62 and the next bike will probably be her last as she has been riding this one for almost 15 yrs.  Plan is to go to 70 in pretty serious mode.



I am 5' 5", so a little taller.  The bike I got is a size small.  It appears from the size chart that it would work down to a height of 160cm, which is 5' 3".  Its probably worth taking a look at the bike.

Scott also makes a women's mtb with 27.5 wheels but not in a race version, so its heavier.

MTB is essentially the fountain of youth.  In mountain biking, 70 is the new 50.


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

bluehende said:


> I have been on my wife to replace her old one.  22 lbs on a full is as you say  "sweet".  She is only 5 ft 3 so has a little problem with the geometry on a lot of 29ers.  If by chance you are near that height we may have to put this on the list.  Big splurge as we are 62 and the next bike will probably be her last as she has been riding this one for almost 15 yrs.  Plan is to go to 70 in pretty serious mode.



Also:  it has 1 x 12 shifting and remote levers to control front and rear suspension.  For the suspension, you can fully lock it out (like for riding the road), partially lock it out (like for technical climbing) or have it unlocked (for descending).  So it works out to be: right hand controls gearing, you shift up or down with the right hand, there's only a rear derailleur on this bike with it still being 12 speed.  Left hand controls suspension, you can make it softer or firmer on the fly as you're riding.

Totally sweet technology, its very clean and simple.

No dropper post though, that would add weight.

And the wheels are not carbon, so you can actually make this bike a bit lighter with carbon wheels.  I understand that Giant makes a good carbon mtb wheel that you can pick up sometimes as a pull-off of a new bike (you know, someone gets a new bike but already has wheels they like so they turn around and immediately sell the new wheels as "used").

The bike I bought is used but only 100 miles on it and its a 2018 model.  So I got a little lucky to buy it for a used price when its essentially a new bike.


----------



## taterhed (May 24, 2018)

Sweet bike.

once you go '29......

My wife is also small frame.  Couldn't really find a 650B that made sense (or $$$$ cents).
I'll caution on the carbon wheels.  Light yes.  Durable, probably.   The most attractive thing to be stolen since a $20 dollar bill lying in a parking lot?  Absolutely.

Carbon wheels, bar, stem/seat means always secured inside....IMHO

Sad, but true.  Hard to keep a bike fully secured in a timeshare.  (although we sneak ours into the rooms!)


----------



## bluehende (May 24, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Sweet bike.
> 
> once you go '29......
> 
> ...



Mountain bikes and biking are our worst vice.  I have been that stereotype that has had bikes worth much more than the car on the racks.    My wife's problem is she has a hard time making up her mind.  Paralyzed by indecision.  In the meantime she rides well on some beasts of trails with a 15 year old rockhopper hardtail.  And worst the bike has been ridden hard and put away wet.


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Sweet bike.
> 
> once you go '29......
> 
> ...



Confusing to me.  Do you keep your mountain bikes outside?  I keep mine in my house and its not like there's any stores to stop at while mountain biking.  So the bike is either in my house or with me because I'm riding it.

I have some pretty expensive road bikes.  Sometimes we travel with them.  We prefer timeshares because we don't have daily housekeeping, although with the Las Vegas shootings that positive may be going away, we all may get daily room checks.  We typically put out a "do not disturb" sign and my husband is paranoid about the bikes being stolen- they are locked to something (sometimes to each other) secure in a timeshare, in the car, on the bike rack.

In the grand scheme of things, if I add $500 Giant carbon mtb wheels (very realistic pricing), the wheels will be one of the least expensive components of my new mtb.  The whole bike being stolen is a real concern but not more of concern IMO because I add carbon wheels to it.

Moot point because I'm not going to do that immediately anyway.  But its the only thing that you would really consider upgrading on this bike.


----------



## heathpack (May 24, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Mountain bikes and biking are our worst vice.  I have been that stereotype that has had bikes worth much more than the car on the racks.    My wife's problem is she has a hard time making up her mind.  Paralyzed by indecision.  In the meantime she rides well on some beasts of trails with a 15 year old rockhopper hardtail.  And worst the bike has been ridden hard and put away wet.



I am addicted to bikes, I have fallen hard.  I wasn't even considering a new bike of any kind.  Until my husband suggested it.

I took up cycling around 5 years ago.  I have bought a total of 6 bikes in that time:
1.  Entry level aluminum road bike that cost $600 new
2.  Endurance carbon frame road bike, the bike that was a game changer for me and I used to use to ride long (100-200 mile) events
3.  Race geometry carbon frame road bike, the 1st time I bought a used bike.  I don't race it, but it is a quick, responsive bike.  Fun on group rides or for interval workouts.
4.  Time trial bike.  This one is my tricked out race bike, the one with multiple wheelsets for different wind conditions.  
5.  Original full suspension aluminum mtb.  27.5 inch wheels, 2x shifting, a bit heavy for me at 29 pounds
6.  And now the carbon full suspension mtb with the 29 inch wheels and 1x shifting.  22 pounds.

Its time for me to start thinking about selling one of my bikes.  It might be the aluminum mtb.


----------



## taterhed (May 24, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Confusing to me.  Do you keep your mountain bikes outside?  I keep mine in my house and its not like there's any stores to stop at while mountain biking.  So the bike is either in my house or with me because I'm riding it.
> 
> I have some pretty expensive road bikes.  Sometimes we travel with them.  We prefer timeshares because we don't have daily housekeeping, although with the Las Vegas shootings that positive may be going away, we all may get daily room checks.  We typically put out a "do not disturb" sign and my husband is paranoid about the bikes being stolen- they are locked to something (sometimes to each other) secure in a timeshare, in the car, on the bike rack.
> 
> ...



Yes, at  home they live in the house on a vert-rack in a sitting room.  Nice art!
We like to travel with them also...they stay inside when we do, but we have issues at some locations (no bikes in room!)  As we get older, we ride less, but hope to resume riding more in retirement.  I'm trying to get DW to do Spain one of these years...but we'd need some training first...

My point wasn't the value (the road Campy would be painful to replace), it's just that carbon wheels/seat/bars seem to be prime bait for attracting thieves.
Of course, YMMV.  Our bikes don't get used continuously, so more exposure to theft.  I have a funny picture of our bikes (and a friends) on the back of our car:  we were paranoid we'd be rear-ended, and the bikes were worth more than the car by a good bit. 

Love your pics!


----------



## bluehende (May 24, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Confusing to me.  Do you keep your mountain bikes outside?  I keep mine in my house and its not like there's any stores to stop at while mountain biking.  So the bike is either in my house or with me because I'm riding it.
> 
> I have some pretty expensive road bikes.  Sometimes we travel with them.  We prefer timeshares because we don't have daily housekeeping, although with the Las Vegas shootings that positive may be going away, we all may get daily room checks.  We typically put out a "do not disturb" sign and my husband is paranoid about the bikes being stolen- they are locked to something (sometimes to each other) secure in a timeshare, in the car, on the bike rack.
> 
> ...



We take care of them just not well.  I do most of the maintenance which keeps them functioning, but no one would mistake me for a bike mechanic.  I want to get a nice tune up but every time I call our bike shops they say 2 to 3 weeks.  No way I will leave my bike that long.  Mostly we ride them hard.  50 to 80 days a year on some nasty singletrack.  We enjoy challenge more than distance.  We ride what we can and walk what we cann't (pissing me off how much more I seem to walk at 62).  I think my wife feels guilty as I replaced mine a few years ago by buying from an endurance racer that was getting sponsored.  I got a good deal as he did not need it anymore and I had cash.  I also think she is nervous because she actually rides her old one very well.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 13, 2018)

Finally got the new bike out onto some single track up in the mountains.  Wow.  So confidence inspiring, I love it.

Can’t wait to hit up Utah on that bike next month!


----------



## heathpack (Jun 18, 2018)

I just booked Embarc Whistler for Labor Day week 2019.  

Who else has been mountain biking there?


----------



## heathpack (Jun 18, 2018)

Gaozhen said:


> I live in Park City, UT and we have about 400 miles of trail in the area, ranging from beginner/gentle to hardcore downhill. Much of the riding though is in the middle, fun and flowy, not requiring pads/armor or 8-10" of travel!
> 
> In Park City, a standard full-suspension trail bike is plenty and you can ride for a week without repeating. Plus it's mountain desert so lots of bluebird days, with not much rain.
> 
> ...



So.... we’re going to Park City in a few weeks, staying at Marriott Mountainside.  What trails should I ride?  Intermediate rider, prefer flow to gnarly.  But I have feet and can walk sections of trail that intimidate me.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 18, 2018)

Here is a picture from today riding in West Virginia.  Not the best picture but we have so many pictures from this trail that we didn't take many.  3 1/2 hrs in the saddle kicked my butt.  I definitely need to get in better shape.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 18, 2018)

bluehende said:


> View attachment 7117
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from today riding in West Virginia.  Not the best picture but we have so many pictures from this trail that we didn't take many.  3 1/2 hrs in the saddle kicked my butt.  I definitely need to get in better shape.



Wow... green.  Definitely not SoCal, lol.

What?  West Virginia?  Is that where you live?


----------



## bluehende (Jun 19, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Wow... green.  Definitely not SoCal, lol.
> 
> What?  West Virginia?  Is that where you live?



Live in DE.  One of our timeshares is this week in WV.  It is in the Canaan Valley.  A very high valley(well 3200 ft not high for you west coast guys) that kept it 15 degrees cooler here than in the cities. Lots of great riding and one of the top destinations in the East Coast.  When we started riding here over 20 yrs ago it was the destination.  Our week is a bit later this year, but is usually at the height of the mountain laurel bloom.  Here is my wife from last year.





and me





We love this little resort in the middle of nowhere.  We could ride this area for 2 to 3 weeks and not have to hit the same trail twice.  On this terrain we usually only have the energy to ride 4 to 5 miles.  When we were young in our 50's.... lol .....we used to go a bit farther and do it quicker than we do now.  We also walk a bit more on the more intense rides.


----------



## Gaozhen (Jun 19, 2018)

heathpack said:


> So.... we’re going to Park City in a few weeks, staying at Marriott Mountainside.  What trails should I ride?  Intermediate rider, prefer flow to gnarly.  But I have feet and can walk sections of trail that intimidate me.



Hey, PM me, my bike may or may not be back in service by then, but we can at least grab some coffee or something while you're here and do some ride planning!

Hit up the Mid Mountain Trail - it's also called the 8000' trail since it kind of hugs the 8000' contour line. Not techy, just smooth and some nice cruiser sections. You can access it from Deer Valley Silver Lake Lodge (free bus!) and ride to the Canyons, take the Gondola down or ride down, and then bus back for a fun 3+ hour loop.

From the Park City base, the Sweeney Switchbacks are technical, but can be a lot of fun. Same with John's Trail - it's a bit tight but again very cool. Most of the trails there are solid, and vary from open ski run to tree-enclosed. Depending on the group, Lost Prospector is another easy cruiser in the area that's got some flow to it. 

Avoid the Rail Trail, it's a paved then gravel trail on an old rail bed, really meant for jogging and cruiser bikes. 

Riding the lift-served trails at Deer Valley can also be fun, watch out for the Black trails though as they are hard to even walk down, let alone ride on a cross-country bike! 

You really can't go wrong...drive out to the Glenwild area and ride Bob's Basin, Flying Dog Loop, Cobblestone. Those are very flowy, not much in terms of technical. More of a grass / scrub brush environment. Try Round Valley for some fun loops. 

Some maps below: 

http://mountaintrails.org/parkcity-trails/


----------



## heathpack (Jun 19, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Live in DE.  One of our timeshares is this week in WV.  It is in the Canaan Valley.  A very high valley(well 3200 ft not high for you west coast guys) that kept it 15 degrees cooler here than in the cities. Lots of great riding and one of the top destinations in the East Coast.  When we started riding here over 20 yrs ago it was the destination.  Our week is a bit later this year, but is usually at the height of the mountain laurel bloom.  Here is my wife from last year.
> 
> View attachment 7118
> 
> ...



Sweet.  What’s the resort?

Lol on the terrain thing.  When I was in Sedona riding, I’d get back to the timeshare completely exhausted, gone for hours, and then I’d look at my bike computer and see that it was only a 7 mile ride!  Felt like 40 miles.  Someone in Sedona said to me that most of the time mtb miles tax your body 2x road miles but in Sedona it’s more like 4x, I’d believe it.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 19, 2018)

Gaozhen said:


> Hey, PM me, my bike may or may not be back in service by then, but we can at least grab some coffee or something while you're here and do some ride planning!
> 
> Hit up the Mid Mountain Trail - it's also called the 8000' trail since it kind of hugs the 8000' contour line. Not techy, just smooth and some nice cruiser sections. You can access it from Deer Valley Silver Lake Lodge (free bus!) and ride to the Canyons, take the Gondola down or ride down, and then bus back for a fun 3+ hour loop.
> 
> ...



Thanks I’ll pop you a pm soon.

A friend of mine used to write a mtb blog and went up to Park City on a press junket.  He had limited time to ride on his own, so he grabbed a gondola ride and started off on Mid Mountain Trail.  He said it was sweet, flowy, just really nice.

He was riding along for awhile and then started to wonder when he should turn back.  Around about then, he comes upon a moose on the trail.

Question answered: Ride until a moose obstructs your progress, then it’s time to turn around.


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 19, 2018)

Gaozhen said:


> Hey, PM me, my bike may or may not be back in service by then, but we can at least grab some coffee or something while you're here and do some ride planning!
> 
> Hit up the Mid Mountain Trail - it's also called the 8000' trail since it kind of hugs the 8000' contour line. Not techy, just smooth and some nice cruiser sections. You can access it from Deer Valley Silver Lake Lodge (free bus!) and ride to the Canyons, take the Gondola down or ride down, and then bus back for a fun 3+ hour loop.
> 
> ...


I'm at Summit Watch in Park City right now. I second the Mid-Mountain trail recommendation. Was hiking up there near Iron Canyon yesterday (between Park City and the Canyons). A lot of bikes passed me, and the trail is pretty narrow up there where I was. I moved aside for most of the bikes, but several stopped well ahead of me to give me the right of way. Also a few benches along the trail there to stop to rest and take in the views. This trail also winds through the entire Park City area from north of Canyons south and around east to Deer Valley for many miles.

There are a lot of nice views mixed in with forays into forests of aspen and mountain evergreens. The wild flowers are blooming pretty well right now. I'll post a few photos later if I get some time to upload them from my phone camera. There are so many trails in and around Park City that it will help to have a trail map if you're off on your own. There is a good detailed Park City vicinity one for $5 that they showed me at the concierge desk at the Summit (they weren't selling it there, but it was a useful overview to get me oriented). The main trails up higher seemed well signed, but the Iron Canyon/Iron Mountain trail that I used to access the Mid Mountain was not even marked from the residential area - although that access trail seemed not so good for bikes, just hiking.

I also have hiked the Round Valley area, saw a moose there once too. It is scrubbier, but has some nice views of the distant peaks. Might be good to try for a day.

Sounds like Gaozhen has been around Park City much more than I have, and has some good trail recommendations there.


----------



## vikingsholm (Jun 19, 2018)

Here's some photos from the Mid Mountain trail in Park City yesterday:

This first one is from the Iron Mountain trail on the way up to Mid Mountain. The rest are on the Mid Mountain trail.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 19, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Sweet.  What’s the resort?
> 
> Lol on the terrain thing.  When I was in Sedona riding, I’d get back to the timeshare completely exhausted, gone for hours, and then I’d look at my bike computer and see that it was only a 7 mile ride!  Felt like 40 miles.  Someone in Sedona said to me that most of the time mtb miles tax your body 2x road miles but in Sedona it’s more like 4x, I’d believe it.



Land of Canaan.

I think time is a good indicator.  One trail we do here drops off a dirt road and parallels it for about 3 miles.  It usually takes us well over 2 hrs on the way out and we drop 150 ft.  After climbing back to the road it takes 15 minutes to get back to the car.  And that is by far the least taxing 15 minutes of the ride.  This is the trail that made this area famous (plantation) but has been made almost obsolete by all the new trails in the area made for and by mountain bikers.  I have never been that high motor guy.  We enjoy technical challenge and have a tendency to go back and redo rock gardens that we miss.


----------



## heathpack (Jun 19, 2018)

@vikingsholm nice pics!  Thanks for posting them, can’t wait to get up there.

@bluehende technical is not my forte.  Working on it.  I admire the folks who can ride those technical bits well.


----------



## bluehende (Jun 19, 2018)

heathpack said:


> @vikingsholm nice pics!  Thanks for posting them, can’t wait to get up there.
> 
> @bluehende technical is not my forte.  Working on it.  I admire the folks who can ride those technical bits well.



Here was todays trail.  A little harder.  A lot of the trail looks like this





Here is one of me on this section





And a nice picture of the greenery


----------



## heathpack (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow @bluehende I think I could actually ride that.  I have trouble with stuff like that on an uphill grade but that looks pretty flat.  Any idea what that % grade is?

The 29 inch wheels really help with stuff like that.  You just keep rolling along...

When I was riding up in Tahoe, I was psyched out the first few times by this part of Sawtooth trail.  Then I just rode over it and was amazed, it went fine.  That’s how it is for me with mtb, I refuse to do something a few times.  And then one day I just do it and it’s fine...


----------



## bluehende (Jun 19, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Wow @bluehende I think I could actually ride that.  I have trouble with stuff like that on an uphill grade but that looks pretty flat.  Any idea what that % grade is?
> 
> The 29 inch wheels really help with stuff like that.  You just keep rolling along...
> 
> When I was riding up in Tahoe, I was psyched out the first few times by this part of Sawtooth trail.  Then I just rode over it and was amazed, it went fine.  That’s how it is for me with mtb, I refuse to do something a few times.  And then one day I just do it and it’s fine...



It is a downhill the way I am riding it.  Not steep probably 10 degrees.  It was a lot harder the other way.  The 29er does just roll over this stuff.  My biggest problem is just getting tired.  Even downhill it takes me energy to get over any rock.  I am always fighting to keep up my momentum.  Then I tire and get off my line and get my wheel in the worst spot.  I wish I could blow through like the guys 40 yrs my junior do.  Your picture looks like the exact stuff we love.  I am sure I would get exhausted before the end, but that looks like fun.  It looks like it gets tougher down farther.  I would love to see if there are good lines or do you have to just power through.   And as you say, this is more of a sport that you fight yourself as much as the terrain.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 1, 2018)

So Park City was great.  So great that we are in the process of buying an EOY even 2BR lockoff at Marriott Mountainside.  Tons of great cross country trails, I was like a kid in a candy shop.  The last day, I did an 8 mile 3300ish ft single track climb up to the Wasatch Crest Trail and then I rode that over to the Canyons.  That might be the most beautiful trail I've ever ridden, right up there with the Tahoe Rim Trail anyway.





Then this past weekend, I went up to Mammoth Lakes, CA for a 2 day women's MTB camp which was excellent.  Somehow I went from refusing to ride a 10 inch drop in Sat morning's skills session to riding a couple of black diamond trails Sat afternoon.  The coaches were amazing.  Sunday more skills then an easier afternoon ride, lots of switchback practice on that one.  We had tons of smoke from the Yosemite fire, so not too many epic pics from Mammoth.  Wish they had a timeshare up there, that's a pretty great bike park.





Next up:  Big Bear, CA this weekend and St George, UT in mid Sept.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 1, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Wow @bluehende I think I could actually ride that.  I have trouble with stuff like that on an uphill grade but that looks pretty flat.  Any idea what that % grade is?
> 
> The 29 inch wheels really help with stuff like that.  You just keep rolling along...
> 
> When I was riding up in Tahoe, I was psyched out the first few times by this part of Sawtooth trail.  Then I just rode over it and was amazed, it went fine.  That’s how it is for me with mtb, I refuse to do something a few times.  And then one day I just do it and it’s fine...



Yikes....I'd have a lot of trouble navigating that on my hybrid with road tires.  Followed friends through a new nature recreational trail this past weekend which they said was fairly flat, but the cinder hardpack was anything but....had to stand on the pedals a few times to get through.  Nice meandering 10 km trail with offshoots, but not the leisurely ride I joined them for!


----------



## bluehende (Aug 1, 2018)

heathpack said:


> So Park City was great.  So great that we are in the process of buying an EOY even 2BR lockoff at Marriott Mountainside.  Tons of great cross country trails, I was like a kid in a candy shop.  The last day, I did an 8 mile 3300ish ft single track climb up to the Wasatch Crest Trail and then I rode that over to the Canyons.  That might be the most beautiful trail I've ever ridden, right up there with the Tahoe Rim Trail anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks beautiful.  My problem would be after about 1000 ft I wouldn't be able to see and life would not be fun.  Ah to be young and in shape again.  By that I mean 55.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 1, 2018)

bluehende said:


> That looks beautiful.  My problem would be after about 1000 ft I wouldn't be able to see and life would not be fun.  Ah to be young and in shape again.  By that I mean 55.



Haha, I'm up on the Wasatch Crest trail and riding along and I keep running into all kinds of people who I didn't see on the trails on the way up.  ???

Finally at one point, I roll up to a couple resting in the shade so I make some chit chat and eventually ask them what trails they came up.  They tell me they took the shuttle.

Wut?  There's a shuttle???!

Most mornings I climbed 4 miles/1500ish ft to get to the trails I rode.  But you could also take the chairlift up (doesn't start until 10am and I wanted to ride earlier than that thought) to mid Mountain or shuttle all the way up to the Wasatch Crest Trail.  You don't have to ride up (even though I'm glad I did...).


----------



## taterhed (Aug 2, 2018)

Anybody that's interested:   https://ridewithgps.com/  will let you look at trails just about anywhere.
It has all the data you need and is searchable.

A great resource if you have a garmin to ride with.
You can also track your rides and post them as well.....


----------



## heathpack (Aug 2, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Anybody that's interested:   https://ridewithgps.com/  will let you look at trails just about anywhere.
> It has all the data you need and is searchable.
> 
> A great resource if you have a garmin to ride with.
> You can also track your rides and post them as well.....




I like:
https://www.mtbproject.com/

and:
https://www.trailforks.com/trails/map/

Both of these have free apps you can download and pull up when you're riding, whether you have cell reception or not.  Great for trails that aren't well marked.


----------



## bluehende (Aug 2, 2018)

heathpack said:


> I like:
> https://www.mtbproject.com/
> 
> and:
> ...



getting lost is one of our biggest problems.  I have a very good sense of direction so it has never become a problem , but man there have been a few anxious hours on the trail


----------



## taterhed (Aug 2, 2018)

Especially when your mind unlocks and you just enjoy the scenery.

Now, where the h**l am I?


----------



## heathpack (Oct 8, 2018)

So... we went to St George UT a few weeks ago.  I was there for a conference but managed to get some riding in.  

Then after, we went to Moab for a few days.  One of the instructors I rode with this past summer at the Trek Dirt Series (women’s mtb clinic) lives in Moab.  She’s a fantastic instructor and I wanted to ride with her again.  “Technical climbing” was to be the subject of the day.

Ride 1, St George.  Stucki Springs and Bearclaw Poppy.  Easy fire road, followed by easy fun single track.



 


Ride 2, outside Hurricane UT, near Zion NP.  Wire Mesa, great trail.



 


Ride 3:  Hurricane UT.  JEM trail, including a fun trail called More Cowbell.  Ride up onto a mesa and then all around up top.  So cool!



 


Ride 4:  St George UT.  Snow Canyon SP, just rode a dirt road and the bike path.  There’s on mtb trails there.  But amazing rock formations.



 


Then off to Moab.

Ride 5:  Moan UT.  Klondike Bluffs area.  This was the instructional ride.  Really learned tons.  Wow that was hard.  And we saw dinosaur tracks.  What a great morning.



 


Ride 6:  Moab UT.  Dead Horse Point State Park.  Rode all the trails there.  This is Moab’s version of “easy”.  Yes I rode right up these rocks!  Using my new skills.



 


Ride 7:  Moab UT.  Navajo Rocks trail system.  What great trails, loved em.  So all over, 100% tired by the time I was done.



 



We also went to Arches National Park:



 


And to Canyonlands National Park.  The little “trail” you can see if you zoom in is actually a road.  Jeep road called the White Rim Trail.  100 miles, open only to Jeep and mountain bike.  I want to take 3-4 days to camp out there and ride the whole thing.  



 



We had such a great trip that even the dog was sad on our last day, she was just enjoying the trip too much.


----------



## bluehende (Oct 9, 2018)

We are currently riding around Sugarbush in VT.  Yesterday was dreary so we did not have the camera.  After climbing close to 1000 ft on fairly easy trail I know I need to work on my wind.  Here is today's ride.






Here it is farther up.  This was last year and the leaves are much brighter this year.  It gets a bit easier for a while.





And needless to say I make a valiant effort on this but do not make it all the way.





Tomorrow we ride this one.  We are always glad to see this as this is the top of a 600 ft technical climb that gets us every time.







Hopefully we get some pictures today as it is supposed to be nicer.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 9, 2018)

OMG on that rooty section.  Looks "fun".


----------



## wackymother (Oct 9, 2018)

I can barely stay upright on a bike, but I enjoy this thread! Thank you!


----------



## bluehende (Oct 9, 2018)

From today's ride.  It turned into a beautiful day.  The wife and I going through the same spot











Most of the trail is like this.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 9, 2018)

Ahh so green.  So east coast.


----------



## bluehende (Oct 9, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Ahh so green.  So east coast.



It was kind of weird.  The tops of the trees had all changed but down low it was all green.  Look at the hill from the road and it is beautiful. Out in the woods other than the leaves down it looks like summer.  Of course all that greenery meant some wet roots.  Took me down twice today.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 9, 2018)

My upcoming mtb trips are:
1.  Sedona over Thanksgiving
2.  Santa Cruz in April
3.  Santa Fe in June

Then I’m trying to decide between Bend OR over Labor Day week.  Vs Tahoe for 4 days next Oct followed by a week in Moab with 3 days out on the White Rim Trail

In theory I was going to try to exchange into Maui next Nov.  But I might just find myself in Sedona or environs again...


----------



## heathpack (Oct 9, 2018)

Tahoe is for a conference, normally I wouldn’t bundle Tahoe with Moab


----------



## bluehende (Oct 10, 2018)

Here are a couple from today.  Figured I would put a scenic or two in.  VT in October.

There is an easier way to the right.  This is about a 5 ft ledge.



Not all the trail is crazy





The annoying thing about pictures is no way to tell how steep it is.  This is probably equivalent to an intermediate slope skiing


----------



## bluehende (Oct 14, 2018)

We are now at Massanutten.  A few pictures from today's ride.  It was a dreary day with rain in the AM.  The wet rocks really threw me.  I rode like crap.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 14, 2018)

Gnarly Bluehende.


----------



## bluehende (Oct 15, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Gnarly Bluehende.




The top picture I tried to ride but it is at the top of a long climb so it wasn't pretty.  No energy at all.  The bottom picture I ride the bottom rock but not the top group.  What you cann't see in the picture is that there is a nasty drop inches from the trail.  No way I ride a nasty technical section where a mistake means at the minimum a long hospital stay.  I may be crazy but I am not stupid.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey @bluehende and all other mountain bikers:  Sedona.  Trail is in left foreground of pic, and then crosses the middle of the pic from left to right before winding behind a boulder to the left and out of the pic.  This trail is called Teacup.

We’re at Hyatt Pinon Pointe, checked in yesterday.  Weather is crisp and beautiful.  Trailhead no more than 1/4 mile from the resort.

Nice ride this morning.  Turkey breast in the oven.  Next stop: hot tub for a post ride soak.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2018)

I hadn't caught up with this thread till today.  So Heath, you liked St. George area?  I knew you would. 

Dave


----------



## heathpack (Nov 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I hadn't caught up with this thread till today.  So Heath, you liked St. George area?  I knew you would.
> 
> Dave



It was awesome.  So was Moab.  Great riding.  Really well built trails in both locales.  Great trip!


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 25, 2018)

I really appreciate the beautiful pictures you Mountain Bikers make and share with us.  Our country is so beautiful!


----------



## Brett (Jan 5, 2019)

the Wall Street Journal today had an amusing article on how popular e-bikes are for mountain biking.  I might have to get an e-bike!

"On Strava, a social network for runners and cyclists, with 36 million users globally many cyclists are in an uproar over alleged e-bike cheaters who they claim are stealing their virtual trophies.   Instead of grunting up steep inclines, e-bikers can hit a button for a motorized boost to help  them cruise uphill, wrecking Strava leader boards in their wake, cycling critics say.     You can be on a ride and think, boy, I’ve really got it going today and then later you check Strava and you’ve been beaten by a 75-year-old on an e-bike"


----------



## heathpack (Nov 23, 2019)

Currently at Sedona Summit.  The trails you can ride “out the door” of this resort have been improved this year and a new one added- the effect is avoiding some difficult section of trail that crossed a wash/river.  Opens up access to an extensive network of trails in the Dry Creek area.

So: Today I pushed my bike out the door of our condo and rode 16 miles of trail right from the resort.  Sweet!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 23, 2019)

heathpack said:


> Currently at Sedona Summit.  The trails you can ride “out the door” of this resort have been improved this year and a new one added- the effect is avoiding some difficult section of trail that crossed a wash/river.  Opens up access to an extensive network of trails in the Dry Creek area.
> 
> So: Today I pushed my bike out the door of our condo and rode 16 miles of trail right from the resort.  Sweet!
> 
> View attachment 15102



Great photo!


----------

